# Neue Typo3-Versionen verfügbar



## Newsfeed (18 Januar 2010)

Die Typo3-Entwicker haben die Versionen 4.3.1 und 4.2.11 veröffentlicht, die zahlreiche Fehler korrigieren. Version 4.3.1 beseitigt zudem eine Sicherheitslücke in der OpenID-Erweiterung, durch die sich die Authentifizierung austricksen lässt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

